# My wife orgasm but doesn't go wild



## Somebody25 (9 mo ago)

I have read online that you have to foreplay for half an hour for her climax. But after 15 minutes she ejaculated and didn't get wild for sex. She just orgasmed. But she said I enjoyed a lot. But she didn't get wild. She didn't wanted sex more.


----------



## 346745 (Oct 7, 2020)

Everyone is different


----------



## Personal (Jan 16, 2014)

That half hour claim and other prescriptive instructions are not really how it works. As also evidenced by your wife reaching orgasm after 15 minutes. Of which it is perfectly fine and normal for women to reach orgasm quickly (and way before 15 minutes) all the way through after a long time.

Likewise it is also perfectly fine and normal, for some women to be satisfied with an orgasm and not want more in the moment.

If you want wild, you could ask your wife to give you a show (ie pretend/fake it for you). Since orgasms don’t actually make people go wild like one sees depicted in some pornography.

As to orgasm tells (as felt through digits or a penis), a woman’s rectum spasms, grips and pulses with a higher strength, than can be felt through the vagina. In a particularly notable way in different stages as orgasm nears, then at the tipping point of orgasm, followed by the drawn out orgasm waves, then through the diminishing stage. All of which can last a long time.

Although it can also be felt through the vagina as well. Yet the strength isn’t quite as discernible. So the near orgasm pulses, tilting and gripping through the vagina, can be mistaken for the actual orgasm tipping point. So if able it is better to not change up what is working in the moment, if you think she had gotten there. Since you may be mistaken, because it isn’t as obvious as it can be felt through a woman’s back door entry.


----------



## Rooster Cogburn (10 mo ago)

ee.asimiqbal said:


> She didn't wanted sex more.


You did your job admirably.


----------



## 346745 (Oct 7, 2020)

Rooster Cogburn said:


> You did your job admirably.


He is the mailman. He delivered


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

ee.asimiqbal said:


> I have read online that you have to foreplay for half an hour for her climax. But after 15 minutes she ejaculated and didn't get wild for sex. She just orgasmed. But she said I enjoyed a lot. But she didn't get wild. She didn't wanted sex more.


Many women do not have a second climax after the first one. Many women become sensitive after they orgasm so that they wouldn't even enjoy being touched still. Innervated. Like most men, many women need recovery time.

Foreplay is always good. Not all women will come during the actual intercourse but some will and most enjoy it anyway. So maybe you do some foreplay and then see if intercourse satisfies you both. But if not then you may just need to take turns with foreplay at least part of the time. If you get good with your hands, sometimes you can do foreplay at the same time you're doing intercourse. Both of you. 

Hope I was any help whatsoever. Don't expect women to do everything that you hear about.


----------



## In Absentia (Aug 21, 2012)

Yeah, for my wife one orgasm was enough and she became very sensitive after it... try a shorter foreplay (no orgasm for the wife) and then PIV... see how it goes... you might have one, your wife maybe not... it all depends!


----------



## 346745 (Oct 7, 2020)

DownByTheRiver said:


> Many women do not have a second climax after the first one. Many women become sensitive after they orgasm so that they wouldn't even enjoy being touched still. Innervated. Like most men, many women need recovery time.
> 
> Foreplay is always good. Not all women will come during the actual intercourse but some will and most enjoy it anyway. So maybe you do some foreplay and then see if intercourse satisfies you both. But if not then you may just need to take turns with foreplay at least part of the time. If you get good with your hands, sometimes you can do foreplay at the same time you're doing intercourse. Both of you.
> 
> Hope I was any help whatsoever. Don't expect women to do everything that you hear about.


30 years, my wife has never had multi with me. Says never ever. One and done. She’s pleased. Okay by me


----------



## In Absentia (Aug 21, 2012)

Longtime Hubby said:


> 30 years, my wife has never had multi with me. Says never ever. One and done. She’s pleased. Okay by me


yep, my wife always only one orgasm, but she orgasmed by PIV too, so all good there...


----------



## D0nnivain (Mar 13, 2021)

Every woman is different. Especially if she was a virgin when you married & you don't come from a western culture where women are taught it's good to like sex you may never get that porn star response you want. If you give her an orgasm you are fine. Stop looking for more or you will only make yourself & her miserable.


----------



## FloridaGuy1 (Nov 4, 2019)

My wife is also a one and done and she can only orgasm via clit stimulation and a toy. Bothered me at first but not any more as I can't do much about it. I tried to get her to try new things and new techniques to reach the Big O by other means but she wasn't interested so we just go with it. She says she doesn't need to O all the time so...


----------



## Rooster2015 (Jun 12, 2015)

My wife is a one and done women. She can orgasm from finger oral or PIV. But she will continue until I get mine. She orgasms pretty quick. She’s not a loud screamer or she doesn’t put on a show. But there is no mistake about it when she gets off. To the OP. Learn your wife. Try new things. Explore what really gets her going. You may unleash a tiger. One hint. Do not pressure her. JMO Good luck.


----------



## red oak (Oct 26, 2018)

A wife’s reaction depends on how self aware she is, how much she sublimates, trusts you, trusts men in general, how safe she feels, and how well you can flip the emotional switch’s on any given day so just enjoy the learning process and set expectations aside.

Foreplay doesn’t have to be physical either. Mental and emotional foreplay is more productive in my experience. 😉


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Well, you're doing it wrong....😋


----------



## Openminded (Feb 21, 2013)

That’s who she is. Not all women react the same.


----------



## ThatDarnGuy! (Jan 11, 2022)

Not everyone is loud and screaming during an orgasm. She is sometimes tensing up and lightly moaning or sometimes completely quiet in the moment. I can't get her to squirt during intercourse, but she squirts about 75% of the time when she rides her MotorBunny and that is usually where she is her loudest.


----------



## FloridaGuy1 (Nov 4, 2019)

ThatDarnGuy! said:


> Not everyone is loud and screaming during an orgasm. She is sometimes tensing up and lightly moaning or sometimes completely quiet in the moment. I can't get her to squirt during intercourse, but she squirts about 75% of the time when she rides her MotorBunny and that is usually where she is her loudest.


Never had a woman squirt...sounds like fun!

BTW, how is the Motorbunny? Looks pretty cool but not sure my wife would ever go for it.


----------



## ThatDarnGuy! (Jan 11, 2022)

FloridaGuy1 said:


> Never had a woman squirt...sounds like fun!
> 
> BTW, how is the Motorbunny? Looks pretty cool but not sure my wife would ever go for it.


It's very expensive at almost 1k for the basic setup. It comes with a 5 year warranty and it's extremely well built. It's also supposedly one of the most if not the strongest sex toy out there. 

I purchased it as a Christmas gift for her. She had never heard of it and was wide eyed intimidated by it at first. I got her the rabbit attachment to go with it which is a bit long. But after the first use, I had to pick her up to put her in bed. She said it shakes you to the core and she didn't know an orgasm that intense was even possible. 

If your lady has a hard time experiencing an orgasm, this will do it. If a lady can't orgasm to this, she can't orgasm period...... The biggest con to this machine is the noise. It's not noisy to the point of having to cover your ears. But it's noisy enough that anyone in the house will know you are using it. But there are plenty of accessories to buy for it. I know one is a stand that includes a hand rail for her to hold on to, but it's often sold out.

But if your lady is seeking a soul touching orgasm and is open to toys, this is the holy grail.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

ThatDarnGuy! said:


> But it's noisy enough that anyone in the house will know you are using it.


----------



## FloridaGuy1 (Nov 4, 2019)

ThatDarnGuy! said:


> It's very expensive at almost 1k for the basic setup. It comes with a 5 year warranty and it's extremely well built. It's also supposedly one of the most if not the strongest sex toy out there.
> 
> I purchased it as a Christmas gift for her. She had never heard of it and was wide eyed intimidated by it at first. I got her the rabbit attachment to go with it which is a bit long. But after the first use, I had to pick her up to put her in bed. She said it shakes you to the core and she didn't know an orgasm that intense was even possible.
> 
> ...


Thanks. Yeah I knew they weren't cheap (like a Sybian) but sure looks like it would be fun and add some excitement to things. Seems like it could be a guaranteed O. 

Thanks for the input!


----------



## Young at Heart (Jan 6, 2015)

ee.asimiqbal said:


> I have read online that you have to foreplay for half an hour for her climax. But after 15 minutes she ejaculated and didn't get wild for sex. She just orgasmed. But she said I enjoyed a lot. But she didn't get wild. She didn't wanted sex more.


Congratulations. Don't overthink things on your part. Just enjoy.

My suggestion would be to focus on after care or post coital cuddling as a way of bonding.


----------



## Lawcher62 (9 mo ago)

PORN ruins sex people expect sex to be like a prom film 

what did you want her to do scream shout say do it again lmao

maybe it wasn’t exciting

maybe it was

ask her


----------



## Lawcher62 (9 mo ago)

ThatDarnGuy! said:


> It's very expensive at almost 1k for the basic setup. It comes with a 5 year warranty and it's extremely well built. It's also supposedly one of the most if not the strongest sex toy out there.
> 
> I purchased it as a Christmas gift for her. She had never heard of it and was wide eyed intimidated by it at first. I got her the rabbit attachment to go with it which is a bit long. But after the first use, I had to pick her up to put her in bed. She said it shakes you to the core and she didn't know an orgasm that intense was even possible.
> 
> ...


sex toy for Xmas. Lol lucky lady
Not 😂😂😂😂


----------



## ThatDarnGuy! (Jan 11, 2022)

Lawcher62 said:


> sex toy for Xmas. Lol lucky lady
> Not 😂😂😂😂


Who said it was her only gift 😂


----------



## ThatDarnGuy! (Jan 11, 2022)

Lawcher62 said:


> sex toy for Xmas. Lol lucky lady
> Not 😂😂😂😂


Being sexually open and adventurous in the bedroom is a crucial part of keeping things spiced up and interesting in the bedroom. My wife and I are smart and mature enough to understand that sex toys and porn are not a replacement, but an enhancer to our sex life. And a good sex life is crucial to a good marriage..... There is no fun to having a boring sexual dud in the bedroom who is closed minded to anything but vanilla sex. I have been there and done that and say no thanks. I am thankful to my spouse of 16 years being very open minded and exciting in the bedroom. And in no way do I expect sex to be like any porn scene.


----------



## FloridaGuy1 (Nov 4, 2019)

ThatDarnGuy! said:


> Being sexually open and adventurous in the bedroom is a crucial part of keeping things spiced up and interesting in the bedroom. My wife and I are smart and mature enough to understand that sex toys and porn are not a replacement, but an enhancer to our sex life. And a good sex life is crucial to a good marriage..... There is no fun to having a boring sexual dud in the bedroom who is closed minded to anything but vanilla sex. I have been there and done that and say no thanks. I am thankful to my spouse of 16 years being very open minded and exciting in the bedroom. And in no way do I expect sex to be like any porn scene.


I think that would be a great Christmas gift and would definitely be buying one for my wife if I thought she would use it. Seems like it would be hot watching her on it. Definitely a way to spice things up and fun for the woman too.


----------



## TexasMom1216 (Nov 3, 2021)

Have you shown your wife the porn stars you like best and told her you want her to act like them? Has she ever seen porn to know what’s expected of her?


----------



## D0nnivain (Mar 13, 2021)

Given that the OP has the flag of Saudi Arabia next to his name I'm not sure sex for him is ever going to get better. You can't really expect a woman raised in certain cultures to suddenly act like western porn stars once they're married.


----------



## ThatDarnGuy! (Jan 11, 2022)

TexasMom1216 said:


> Have you shown your wife the porn stars you like best and told her you want her to act like them? Has she ever seen porn to know what’s expected of her?


I don't have any porn stars in particular that I enjoy. Asking her, she enjoys scenes from Krissy Lynn. She also got the idea and learned that she loves face sitting in a particular way from one of her scenes.

We have tried to act out positions in some scenes over the years. Some of them were really spicy and good. Some of them were so disastrous that we both started laughing and thankful no one but us had to witness that 😂. But to answer your question. No, neither one of us expect the other to be like anyone in a porn movie. Just like she doesn't expect me to be like any guy in her Danielle Steele romance novels she reads. We also don't view porn all that often. It's nothing more than a visual stimulation. Combine porn on the TV, sex toys, a lot of foreplay, and you don't even realize your session has been 2-3 hours 💕


----------



## TexasMom1216 (Nov 3, 2021)

ThatDarnGuy! said:


> I don't have any porn stars in particular that I enjoy. Asking her, she enjoys scenes from Krissy Lynn. She also got the idea and learned that she loves face sitting in a particular way from one of her scenes.
> 
> We have tried to act out positions in some scenes over the years. Some of them were really spicy and good. Some of them were so disastrous that we both started laughing and thankful no one but us had to witness that 😂. But to answer your question. No, neither one of us expect the other to be like anyone in a porn movie. Just like she doesn't expect me to be like any guy in her Danielle Steele romance novels she reads. We also don't view porn all that often. It's nothing more than a visual stimulation. Combine porn on the TV, sex toys, a lot of foreplay, and you don't even realize your session has been 2-3 hours 💕


Nonsense. Besides this was for the OP. Poor girl probably has no idea she’s expected to act like a porn star, may have no idea what that means and certainly isn’t aware sex is nothing but a meaningless physical release to her husband. He’s expecting her to know all this, but it sounds like she’s probably been sheltered all her life, possibly by religion, and doesn’t know what to do.


----------



## ThatDarnGuy! (Jan 11, 2022)

TexasMom1216 said:


> Nonsense. Besides this was for the OP. Poor girl probably has no idea she’s expected to act like a porn star, may have no idea what that means and certainly isn’t aware sex is nothing but a meaningless physical release to her husband. He’s expecting her to know all this, but it sounds like she’s probably been sheltered all her life, possibly by religion, and doesn’t know what to do.


That is a lot of assumptions from very limited information provided. We don't know if they are just an inexperienced young couple, if she is just holding back due to religion, or what. 

But just saying she is nothing more than a meaningless release to him is a bit harsh. With sex, it's ideal that both people get a physical release. A man in any loving relationship does care that his spouse is physically satisfied. I would suggest for them to see a sex therapist or at least watch some self help videos on romancing and sexually pleasing each other. With the help of a therapist and/or self help videos. It will create a foundation for them to hopefully continue getting better and really learning and understanding each others desires and wants


----------



## FloridaGuy1 (Nov 4, 2019)

ThatDarnGuy! said:


> That is a lot of assumptions from very limited information provided. We don't know if they are just an inexperienced young couple, if she is just holding back due to religion, or what.
> 
> But just saying she is nothing more than a meaningless release to him is a bit harsh. With sex, it's ideal that both people get a physical release. A man in any loving relationship does care that his spouse is physically satisfied. I would suggest for them to see a sex therapist or at least watch some self help videos on romancing and sexually pleasing each other. With the help of a therapist and/or self help videos. It will create a foundation for them to hopefully continue getting better and really learning and understanding each others desires and wants


I never even saw where the OP mentioned porn???


----------



## 346745 (Oct 7, 2020)

In Absentia said:


> yep, my wife always only one orgasm, but she orgasmed by PIV too, so all good there...


“Too sensitive, please stop” is what I hear after one and only Big O. That’s cool


----------



## 346745 (Oct 7, 2020)

FloridaGuy1 said:


> My wife is also a one and done and she can only orgasm via clit stimulation and a toy. Bothered me at first but not any more as I can't do much about it. I tried to get her to try new things and new techniques to reach the Big O by other means but she wasn't interested so we just go with it. She says she doesn't need to O all the time so...


Same here


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

D0nnivain said:


> Given that the OP has the flag of Saudi Arabia next to his name I'm not sure sex for him is ever going to get better. You can't really expect a woman raised in certain cultures to suddenly act like western porn stars once they're married.


And why should they anyway.


----------



## 346745 (Oct 7, 2020)

ThatDarnGuy! said:


> I don't have any porn stars in particular that I enjoy. Asking her, she enjoys scenes from Krissy Lynn. She also got the idea and learned that she loves face sitting in a particular way from one of her scenes.
> 
> We have tried to act out positions in some scenes over the years. Some of them were really spicy and good. Some of them were so disastrous that we both started laughing and thankful no one but us had to witness that 😂. But to answer your question. No, neither one of us expect the other to be like anyone in a porn movie. Just like she doesn't expect me to be like any guy in her Danielle Steele romance novels she reads. We also don't view porn all that often. It's nothing more than a visual stimulation. Combine porn on the TV, sex toys, a lot of foreplay, and you don't even realize your session has been 2-3 hours 💕


We every three months or so have Adult Movie Night. Watch a movie together, get turned on, proceed. In our 60s, and married near 28, together 30 plus years, glad we both try new things in bed.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

People today often have unrealistic expectations due to the widespread use of porn and so much sex in films. They seem to forget that these people are acting. 
It may well be the same with the OP. He thinks that because she doesn't act like the actresses do in sex scenes that something is wrong and she can't possibly be enjoying it.

I find this all so sad. ☹


----------



## Sfort (Sep 28, 2019)

Diana7 said:


> He thinks that because she doesn't act like the actresses do in sex scenes that something is wrong and she can't possibly be enjoying it.


Now that's a leap. Where did he mention porn? Maybe he's comparing her with past lovers.


----------



## TexasMom1216 (Nov 3, 2021)

Diana7 said:


> People today often have unrealistic expectations due to the widespread use of porn and so much sex in films. They seem to forget that these people are acting.
> It may well be the same with the OP. He thinks that because she doesn't act like the actresses do in sex scenes that something is wrong and she can't possibly be enjoying it.
> 
> I find this all so sad. ☹


Well and it’s not about her enjoyment anyway. It’s about him not getting the over the top reaction he has come to expect from porn.

EDIT: other posters are right, the OP never mentioned porn specifically. It would be nice if he would come back and say where he got that impression that all women are expected to act a certain way.


----------



## ThatDarnGuy! (Jan 11, 2022)

TexasMom1216 said:


> Well and it’s not about her enjoyment anyway. It’s about him not getting the over the top reaction he has come to expect from porn.


Where was porn mentioned?


----------



## 346745 (Oct 7, 2020)

ThatDarnGuy! said:


> Where was porn mentioned?


Never was


----------



## Somebody25 (9 mo ago)

ThatDarnGuy! said:


> That is a lot of assumptions from very limited information provided. We don't know if they are just an inexperienced young couple, if she is just holding back due to religion, or what.


Yes we are religious and inexperience young couple, but how can we overcome this. We are Indian origin. i read online how to give a women mind-blowing orgasm. It was written she we be wanting asking for sex but she didn't went that much crazy which demoralized me. She just did little moaning. Also she doesn't remain that much excited for sex rather than she is crazy for cuddling and hugging. I don't know what to do and guide her. She is shy I think. She doesn't talk about sex by herself. But I believe that she can change but don't know what to do.

I am not asking any porn star like reaction. I want her to fully express her feeling in front of me. But I think due to shyness she doesn't express. In start she was also shy to hug her but now she remains crazy for hugging. I think if she started enjoying sex more than hugging she will also become crazy for sex like hugging and will become open to sex also.


----------



## ThatDarnGuy! (Jan 11, 2022)

ee.asimiqbal said:


> Yes we are religious and inexperience young couple, but how can we overcome this. We are Indian origin. i read online how to give a women mind-blowing orgasm. It was written she we be wanting asking for sex but she didn't went that much crazy which demoralized me. She just did little moaning. Also she doesn't remain that much excited for sex rather than she is crazy for cuddling and hugging. I don't know what to do and guide her. She is shy I think. She doesn't talk about sex by herself. But I believe that she can change but don't know what to do.
> 
> I am not asking any porn star like reaction. I want her to fully express her feeling in front of me. But I think due to shyness she doesn't express. In start she was also shy to hug her but now she remains crazy for hugging. I think if she started enjoying sex more than hugging she will also become crazy for sex like hugging and will become open to sex also.


I would suggest leading by example. Start being a lot more active in the sex department and hopefully she will become more and more comfortable to loosen up and become more adventurous.


----------



## Somebody25 (9 mo ago)

ThatDarnGuy! said:


> I would suggest leading by example.


 Sorry i didn't understand this line? What do you mean by examples?


----------



## TexasMom1216 (Nov 3, 2021)

It could just be shyness in general. This is all new to her. Maybe she is afraid that you will be disgusted or laugh at her (I'm not saying you would or that you've done anything to make her think you would, and remember, I'm a stranger on the internet speculating about what could be happening, but sometimes we're afraid of being embarrassed when something is new like this). If that is the case, the best remedy is time and patience. Maybe when she does make small sounds tell her how much you love to hear them.


----------



## ThatDarnGuy! (Jan 11, 2022)

ee.asimiqbal said:


> Sorry i didn't understand this line? What do you mean by examples?


Be the wild one in the bedroom. Show her you are comfortable and hopefully she will loosen up and become more comfortable.

Try lingerie, sex toys, etc


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

ThatDarnGuy! said:


> Be the wild one in the bedroom. Show her you are comfortable and hopefully she will loosen up and become more comfortable.
> 
> Try lingerie, sex toys, etc


Walk in the BR in cowboy boots and hat only, and a lariat, with Magic Mike soundtrack in the background and be firm in saying come here woman. Or pick your roleplay. 

She'll giggle, but likely be interested in this behavior change and come over.

Or not, she's your W I don't know exact circumstances. It's fun for us time to time.

But you'll know you tried something out there at the very least.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

Sfort said:


> Now that's a leap. Where did he mention porn? Maybe he's comparing her with past lovers.


Its highly likely he is comparing her to porn.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

Longtime Hubby said:


> Never was


Never was but as people here keep telling me nearly all men watch it so why should he be different?


----------



## TexasMom1216 (Nov 3, 2021)

Diana7 said:


> Its highly likely he is comparing her to porn.


Agreed. I don't want to be unkind, and of course they SAY they aren't comparing their wives to porn stars, but I mean be serious. Poor thing, she's probably got no idea what he actually wants her to do. I was almost 30 before I saw porn, I had no idea what men wanted women to look like and do.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

ee.asimiqbal said:


> Yes we are religious and inexperience young couple, but how can we overcome this. We are Indian origin. i read online how to give a women mind-blowing orgasm. It was written she we be wanting asking for sex but she didn't went that much crazy which demoralized me. She just did little moaning. Also she doesn't remain that much excited for sex rather than she is crazy for cuddling and hugging. I don't know what to do and guide her. She is shy I think. She doesn't talk about sex by herself. But I believe that she can change but don't know what to do.
> 
> I am not asking any porn star like reaction. I want her to fully express her feeling in front of me. But I think due to shyness she doesn't express. In start she was also shy to hug her but now she remains crazy for hugging. I think if she started enjoying sex more than hugging she will also become crazy for sex like hugging and will become open to sex also.


Just let her be herself. Dont let what you read on line make you think all women must act a certain way. We are all different. She may get more expressive and noisy or she may not, but she is who she is. Love and accept her as she is.


----------



## 346745 (Oct 7, 2020)

Diana7 said:


> Never was but as people here keep telling me nearly all men watch it so why should he be different?


gotta ask him


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

TexasMom1216 said:


> Agreed. I don't want to be unkind, and of course they SAY they aren't comparing their wives to porn stars, but I mean be serious. Poor thing, she's probably got no idea what he actually wants her to do. I was almost 30 before I saw porn, I had no idea what men wanted women to look like and do.


It's all over acting in porn and in films with sex scenes. That's the trouble, it can give people such a skewed idea of what normal sex between 2 people in love is like. Hence threads like this. Where else did he get the idea that women must act a certain way when they orgasm? Sounds as if they are each other's one and only so it's probably not from past partners.


----------



## TexasMom1216 (Nov 3, 2021)

Diana7 said:


> It's all over acting in porn and in films with sex scenes. That's the trouble, it can give people such a skewed idea of what normal sex between 2 people in love is like. Hence threads like this. Where else did he get the idea that women must act a certain way when they orgasm? Sounds as if they are each other's one and only so it's probably not from past partners.


Well and no matter what, women will not always look the same as the porn stars. Even the porn stars don't always look the same. It sets wildly unachievable standards for women, as well as normalizing acts which would probably shock and frighten this poor girl.


----------



## ThatDarnGuy! (Jan 11, 2022)

TexasMom1216 said:


> Well and no matter what, women will not always look the same as the porn stars. Even the porn stars don't always look the same. It sets wildly unachievable standards for women, as well as normalizing acts which would probably shock and frighten this poor girl.


There is no certain look to be a porn star, and there are no standards. Porn actors are anything from fat midgets, women with more silicone than the paint department at Home Depot, grandmas, middle aged housewife, to super obese women who can barely get out of bed and everything in between.


----------



## 346745 (Oct 7, 2020)

ThatDarnGuy! said:


> There is no certain look to be a porn star, and there are no standards. Porn actors are anything from fat midgets, women with more silicone than the paint department at Home Depot, grandmas, middle aged housewife, to super obese women who can barely get out of bed and everything in between.


We've seen the actual porn stars and the amateurs, who usually are more realistic looking. All depends on what we're in the mood for on our Adult Movie Night. Tend to lean toward the professional stars because production quality is better, but have seen some some very hot amateur movies. Before I risk the wrath of any here, Adult Movie Night is consensual. We agreed on it last year, every three months or so, rent a DVD, toss it in the player, get inspired, enjoy. "That was fun" my wife said last time. I concur, LOL


----------



## Sfort (Sep 28, 2019)

I'm a slow reader. I'm still trying to find out how this issue is related to porn based on OP's posts. Maybe it's in another thread. Porn is not the cause of all sexual problems.


----------



## ccpowerslave (Nov 21, 2020)

Maybe the OP watched the restaurant scene from When Harry Met Sally and that’s where the idea came from.



_Probably porn…_


----------



## 346745 (Oct 7, 2020)

ccpowerslave said:


> Maybe the OP watched the restaurant scene from When Harry Met Sally and that’s where the idea came from.
> 
> 
> 
> _Probably porn…_


"I'll have what she's having" - that's director Rob Reiner's mom.


----------



## bobert (Nov 22, 2018)

ee.asimiqbal said:


> i read online how to give a women mind-blowing orgasm. It was written she we be wanting asking for sex but she didn't went that much crazy which demoralized me. She just did little moaning. Also she doesn't remain that much excited for sex rather than she is crazy for cuddling and hugging. I don't know what to do and guide her. She is shy I think. She doesn't talk about sex by herself. But I believe that she can change but don't know what to do.


Women do not all share the same manual. Just because you read some "guide" online doesn't mean it will work for your wife or turn her into someone she is not. Those articles are made to draw traffic, for the ads. 

My wife has said before "I'll moan and put on a show if you want me to, but it's just that. A show." Your confidence shouldn't come from her putting on a show. If you are pleasing her, you're doing it right.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

Sfort said:


> I'm a slow reader. I'm still trying to find out how this issue is related to porn based on OP's posts. Maybe it's in another thread. Porn is not the cause of all sexual problems.


It is the cause of many unrealistic expectations.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

TexasMom1216 said:


> Agreed. I don't want to be unkind, and of course they SAY they aren't comparing their wives to porn stars, but I mean be serious. Poor thing, she's probably got no idea what he actually wants her to do. I was almost 30 before I saw porn, I had no idea what men wanted women to look like and do.


Growing up rural, in my early years I thought it was normal to talk with friends about sex, even with girls, as we were around horses and cattle, talking about breeding plans, how's this year's artificial insemination schedule going, etc.

One hasn't seen lustful sex until having seen a stallion mating with a mare in season. The last 50ft he's like a freight train.


----------



## Somebody25 (9 mo ago)

Dear all,

I read online about how to give her orgasm. There were two reason for that one is I want her to participate and show interest in sex because if its one side act then I will also not enjoy it for enjoyment of myself I read it online (I confess honestly) and also because I love her and want her to give her good time also because I love her this was also reason. (Note: you can give just one reason for human behavior or action. There could be many reasons for one thing, so love was also there and also that I will not enjoy alone, I also want her participation)

When I read online that during orgasm her muscle will be contracted, she will moan with pleasure and also like she will ask for sex something like these sentences online. After reading I got an imagination for these sentences, I repeat I imagine a situation and when I found it was not according to what I imagine for reading online so I searched google again. I google this question but did find any content regarding this. So I just want to know from you guys that is this normal or its just something wrong with my wife only. Because she doesn't ask me for sex. She remain shy. So I was thinking that she may be not expressing herself due to shyness or she is supressing her expression and what should I do. So I got answer. Thank you


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

Somebody25 said:


> Dear all,
> 
> I read online about how to give her orgasm. There were two reason for that one is I want her to participate and show interest in sex because if its one side act then I will also not enjoy it for enjoyment of myself I read it online (I confess honestly) and also because I love her and want her to give her good time also because I love her this was also reason. (Note: you can give just one reason for human behavior or action. There could be many reasons for one thing, so love was also there and also that I will not enjoy alone, I also want her participation)
> 
> When I read online that during orgasm her muscle will be contracted, she will moan with pleasure and also like she will ask for sex something like these sentences online. After reading I got an imagination for these sentences, I repeat I imagine a situation and when I found it was not according to what I imagine for reading online so I searched google again. I google this question but did find any content regarding this. So I just want to know from you guys that is this normal or its just something wrong with my wife only. Because she doesn't ask me for sex. She remain shy. So I was thinking that she may be not expressing herself due to shyness or she is supressing her expression and what should I do. So I got answer. Thank you


Why are you believing everything you are reading on line? Every single woman is different and no article can describe how each woman will react. 
She is who she is.


----------



## ccpowerslave (Nov 21, 2020)

Somebody25 said:


> When I read online that during orgasm her muscle will be contracted, she will moan with pleasure and also like she will ask for sex something like these sentences online.


100% correct.


----------



## Somebody25 (9 mo ago)

👍


----------



## BootsAndJeans (4 mo ago)

DownByTheRiver said:


> Many women do not have a second climax after the first one. Many women become sensitive after they orgasm so that they wouldn't even enjoy being touched still. Innervated. Like most men, many women need recovery time.
> 
> Foreplay is always good. Not all women will come during the actual intercourse but some will and most enjoy it anyway. So maybe you do some foreplay and then see if intercourse satisfies you both. But if not then you may just need to take turns with foreplay at least part of the time. If you get good with your hands, sometimes you can do foreplay at the same time you're doing intercourse. Both of you.
> 
> Hope I was any help whatsoever. Don't expect women to do everything that you hear about.


Yup, you got to let the little man in the boat recover for a bit.


----------



## Divinely Favored (Apr 1, 2014)

Every one is different even men. When my son is home, wife tried to hold it in, face buried in pillow or mattress, when he is not she lets it loose and our German Shepherds outside are barking and howling. 

Earlier in marriage, before I knew how to hit her keys like a grand piano, her orgasms were more like getting a body shaking rigger. Now since I know what she likes, it is more like cresting that 1st hill on The Texas Giant roller coaster...."Wait, can't we talk about this" to the what feels like a 300ft damn near vertical drop. She grabs the sheets in white fists, repeating Oh God! Oh God! as her eyes roll back with mouth agape and body stiffens in what seems like a grand mall seizure that slowly releases for 15seconds or so before starting again, and repeats until I get tired.

At the same time, differences in myself. Before I met my wife, mine were local to the groin area. With my wife it was more intense, and I would feel a tingle from the waist down afterward. My legs were jello and for lack of better explanation, that tingle/⚡ sensation was like I experienced in college 30 yrs ago when I tried weed. Just a very pleasurable vibrating shocking tingle sensation. Never had that with any other woman.

Now our sex like is 🤩 almost nightly. She is submissive in bed and I am much more dominant. Probably factors into the increase in pleasure of orgasm for us both. Plus I have more muscle than I ever had in my life, all equates in her being more turned on by me. For some time now, when I reach climax it is like getting hit with 220volts. Head to toe body contractions, feeling of disorientation and intoxication. Again, never experienced that with any other woman but my beloved wife. 

That is just differences between 2 individuals over different parts of their lives. Hormone fluctuations can also affect intensity. Before I got my T leveled off, I could go for 1.5 hrs and not climax. Leave wife in heap of blubbering extasy with her continued multiple orgasmic ass. 🥰😁


----------



## BootsAndJeans (4 mo ago)

I only have a pool of one to refer to, but I have noticed she has different types of orgasms. It really depends on the type of whoopie we are doing.

When we engage in very intimate, slow and patient love making, her orgasms are more sustained and not "explosive". We will generally cuddle afterwards for a while. She tends to whimper and giggle a bit.

When we engage in full on monkey sex, she has shorter but much more explosive orgasms, I mean body shaking, screaming, convulsing ones. 

She always has and had multiple orgasms from different techniques.


----------



## Divinely Favored (Apr 1, 2014)

Somebody25 said:


> Yes we are religious and inexperience young couple, but how can we overcome this. We are Indian origin. i read online how to give a women mind-blowing orgasm. It was written she we be wanting asking for sex but she didn't went that much crazy which demoralized me. She just did little moaning. Also she doesn't remain that much excited for sex rather than she is crazy for cuddling and hugging. I don't know what to do and guide her. She is shy I think. She doesn't talk about sex by herself. But I believe that she can change but don't know what to do.
> 
> I am not asking any porn star like reaction. I want her to fully express her feeling in front of me. But I think due to shyness she doesn't express. In start she was also shy to hug her but now she remains crazy for hugging. I think if she started enjoying sex more than hugging she will also become crazy for sex like hugging and will become open to sex also.


YOU have to lead her into it. Take her hand and take her with you on a journey. Be the man, the teacher, the lover. It take time for her to get comfortable so you gave to lead! 

Think of a military platoon, the new recruits will follow orders begrudgingly of an officer who does not act like a leader.
But, their Sergeant that cares about their lives, that they trust and knows where he is going? His men will follow him to hell and back!

Kind of same, if your wife can feel your love and she feels she can trust you and feels safe with you, she will go with you(sexually and emotionally) even though something may be frightening or unsure. When she knows you are safe to open up to, she will start being more open, more bold sexually, knowing you accept her. She will have reservations and be unsure you will perhaps be shocked or approving of her sexual side and possible desires. 

Many women don't want to be thought of as a slvt by their husbands. I have told my wife "I want her to be a lady on my arm and a wh0r3 in the bedroom" and it is OK to be your husband's whor3. 

My wife has told me in bed, "I will do whatever you want(sexually), I trust you to not hurt me"


----------



## ABHale (Jan 3, 2016)

Somebody25 said:


> I have read online that you have to foreplay for half an hour for her climax. But after 15 minutes she ejaculated and didn't get wild for sex. She just orgasmed. But she said I enjoyed a lot. But she didn't get wild. She didn't wanted sex more.


Not all women act like porn stars. That is a very false expectation in most cases.


----------

